# waiting time



## curious george (9 Jun 2012)

I tried to look for the answer in the search and the application process thread, but I couldn't find it.  How long does it take to hear whether you get in or not after the board selection date?  I've been waiting for three looooong days already.  Why can't they tell you the same day?


----------



## M_M (9 Jun 2012)

It depends on our recruiting centre also. Be patient, I guess. Timings for anything during the recruiting process is pretty much unpredictable.


----------



## Goodeman (9 Jun 2012)

There are people on this forun who have waited 4 months and others who are going on three years.


----------



## mariomike (9 Jun 2012)

curious george said:
			
		

> How long does it take to hear whether you get in or not after the board selection date?



Topic: "TIMINGS - ESTIMATED TIMES FOR_______________":
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/81054.0


----------



## Ayrsayle (9 Jun 2012)

It would depend on a bunch of things none of us are likely privy to. Questions about timings and recruiting have been summed up pretty well already: We have no idea.

From my limited time in, it has been my experience that there is always paperwork and process attached to any decision - and the paperwork takes forever.  I'd work on the patience bit - you'll need plenty if you are selected (grins).

Mariomike beat me to the punch - read the topic he posted however.


----------



## Cat (9 Jun 2012)

Anything that's worth having is worth waiting for and the military in general is rather famous for it's hurry up and wait policy. They will let you know when they let you know. Ayrsayle is right though, now is a great time to develop your patience and it's a skill that will serve you well if you are successful


----------



## curious george (10 Jun 2012)

Thanks guys.  I need to quit looking at my calender and my phone!


----------



## aesop081 (10 Jun 2012)

curious george said:
			
		

> Thanks guys.  I need to quit looking at my calender and my phone!



Yeah, must be hell having had to wait 4 days for something......... :


----------



## curious george (11 Jun 2012)

lol.  :nod:


----------



## Sizzle709 (13 Jun 2012)

Just call them and ask if its there on the computer they will tell you.

Cant tell you how many times a clerk has lost papers and delayed something for me or my friends. It happens.


----------



## curious george (14 Jun 2012)

Will I get notification if I don't get in?  It's been one whoooole week now, and nothing.  What are they doing?  Do they need to send my file back to the recruiting centre?

I'm too scared to pick up the phone and call.  I'd rather they contact me.  The wait is excruciating.


----------



## Shiggalowe (14 Jun 2012)

You're making mountains out of molehills here man, you're not the only person in the country who submitted an application for the CF this year so they have to process everyone else too. If you're this impatient then you'll have to take some incentive, call just to get an update and ask if they need anything more from you. Recruiters are people too and they can forget things. When I called last week to make sure they had everything they needed from me I had the Cpl handling my file tell me that it was a good thing I had called and reminded him. If you don't hear anything by next week, pick up the phone and ask if you can get an update on the status of your application. The squeaky wheel gets the grease, but don't become a nuisance and call every other day, just every once and a while to check on your application status.


----------



## jemcgrg (18 Jun 2012)

They told me to wait at least two weeks because sometimes the selection dates get moved.


----------



## The_Falcon (18 Jun 2012)

jemcgrg said:
			
		

> They told me to wait at least two weeks because sometimes the selection dates get moved.



Selection dates get moved, BMQ's get shuffled or cancelled etc etc.  Just because a "supposed" selection occured, that DOES NOT mean you will be notified right away.  There are numerous factors why you may still have to wait for a call (if you were selected that is), and I won't get into all of them here.  If you are selected you will be contacted. If you aren't selected you won't be.


----------



## jemcgrg (18 Jun 2012)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> Selection dates get moved, BMQ's get shuffled or cancelled etc etc.  Just because a "supposed" selection occured, that DOES NOT mean you will be notified right away.  There are numerous factors why you may still have to wait for a call (if you were selected that is), and I won't get into all of them here.  If you are selected you will be contacted. If you aren't selected you won't be.



I understand that. I was just making the statement to the panicked poster that a week is nothing to get worked up over given that my time frame to check in was two weeks. I asked a lot of questions when I was there for my interview as far as the next steps and when to follow up. Unlike Curious George I am not afraid to make a phone call to follow up on my status.


----------



## curious george (18 Jun 2012)

I mustered up my courage and did make the phone call.  The response..."wait".  But I'm glad I made the phone call because it puts my mind _somewhat_ at ease.  I will do as they told me and wait.  The last thing I want to do is screw up and become "the pest".


----------



## curious george (21 Jun 2012)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> If you are selected you will be contacted. If you aren't selected you won't be.



Not even a rejection email saying that you're not competitive enough?


----------



## The_Falcon (21 Jun 2012)

curious george said:
			
		

> Not even a rejection email saying that you're not competitive enough?



Maybe towards the end of the fiscal year when most of the hiring has been done you MIGHT get a letter from your RC, that your file will be closed, because you weren't selected in competition.  It all depends on the workload at the RC.


----------



## curious george (21 Jun 2012)

Oh.  Okay, thanks for the info.


----------

